# ENXP? Questionaire



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

What type am I?

0. Ummm, yeah some mental health stuff and a little touch of autism.
1. Which photo?
2. I won't get to the band. Bad things usually happen to me. :dry: My verbal reaction: @*(#$)*()*()@*#($)*@()#*$()#*()*@#$()!!!!!!!!!! :shocked:

3. If the band is there, I think :kitteh: Yesssssssssssss, I'm going to meet the singers. I also think.... wait, I won't get raped or stuck with a needle, will I? So, there's that thrill, and then there's that kind of tension, but I probably just jump in and join.

4. Well, not very many people share my beliefs, so probably nothing, unless it's super convincing. I might be ironic and say that they are being intolerant. If that door is open, I will make an argument.

5. Do you mean previous or current? I guess I don't understand. I'll go with "current." I would examine what I believe and weigh things out. Let's go with something like politics. I would start with reputation, look at motives, examine the media and its motives, and look at the cause and effect of past actions. I don't have time to look into every conspiracy theory. I need only sufficient evidence, but I look under unexpected rocks. In the case of more personal beliefs, I need to be convinced beyond a shadow of a doubt.

6. Mmmm... I don't like the idea of this biasing my result. Sorry. 

7. I guess... I don't know exactly what this means, but maybe my sort of outsider perspective. Even if I'm involved, I'm not. I guess I'm very careful about picking close friends, because a close friendship has a different meaning to most others than it has to me. This isn't to say that I'm shy, but that I am constantly changing situations, and that I'm often the exception to the rule, the new person, the one with a rare LD, the one with the high IQ, the one who sticks out in the crowd. When I read No Exit, I was like... that's my homey! So, yeah, to me, being a hipster is just natural. I was actually really excited when I found out that they made a subculture for me.

8. Hmmm... hunches can come at random. Sometimes, I'll get really anxious before something bad happens, but that's rare. I get vibes from people a lot. Sometimes, I can feel sick by a bad vibe: like, if someone's into a lot of bad news or has negative feelings. If I'm hanging out with someone and I don't think we'd be good friends, I get a headache. I guess I follow that sort of vibe, or at least reflect on it. If I get a vibe about future direction, I learn to not follow it. If I get a romantic vibe about a guy, I learn to step back and watch. Anyway, I try to be careful with my vibes, because they aren't always right. Sometimes, I'll have an empathy vibe just by walking past someone. I'm bad at reading faces, due to autistic stuff.

9. Energizing: hmmm... being in the city at night with friends.  Oldschool sleepovers. Listening to music. Coffee. Going to the beach at night (yes, I do love that time of day), anytime I'm laughing, discussing philosophy and literature, discussing people, looking at neat things, going really fast in some sort of fast automobile.... parties, depending on if the people are cool or superficial. Going somewhere with ambiance, getting dolled-up. 

10. When I'm at work, people think I'm quiet, because I'm so focused on what I'm doing. I repress my outgoing nature a lot. However, at a party, I'm the one leading karaoke or causing a stir on the dance floor. It's harder for me to fit into "the clique," or even the greater "community" but I'm able to befriend famous and influential people. I also try to repress my weirdness... my sense of humor, my individuality, etc. I'll play the role you need me to play at the moment, until I need to move on. I'm also very honest, but... sometimes I throw a curve-ball about my motives. I don't like other people minding my business. I don't lie, but I don't want people to know what my future plans are in different situations: I want to make those decisions. I don't want people to make judgments about my actions... I think that interferes with the process of me making my own decision. I open up and ask for guidance a lot, but it will be on one situation at a time.

*Note: having to repost this several times to the correct spot is my _definition_ of irksome.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

ENXP ? more about ESTP


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

I work with an ESTP, and we might as well be on different planets. BUT: she is pretty cool.


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

ENTP sounds right to me.


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

How old are you? Your answers sound very ESTP.


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

Guess what? Winner. You two hit the nail on the head when you thought I was a "T." Smartest people ever. I took that cognition test and, to be ironic, I fit ENTP best out of the 16 types. The reason? My feeling was so well-developed.

Actually, not exactly, but as it so happens, ET is my least-developed function, whereas my EF is about moderately developed. ET is the tertiary function for an ENFP... it can't just be out of the picture, if we are going by Jungian cognition. So, based on that, I'm an ENTP. 

Something else that was kind of weird: all of my introverted functions were quite well-developed. That could be why I'm an ENTP who's a 4, and is also probably why I'm often mistaken for an introvert in public settings. 

Something even else: My spectrum disorder (NVLD), as it is defined, specifically effects ES and ET by their Jungian definitions. I am often "in a cloud" and actually have such poor organizational function that I am not aware of the passage of time.

There's a can of sardines for you.


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

Toffee: I'm 24. It's interesting that everyone thinks I'm an ESTP: I always max out on my N when I take those tests...


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

Momo Jojo said:


> Toffee: I'm 24. It's interesting that everyone thinks I'm an ESTP: I always max out on my N when I take those tests...


Those tests are often fairly inaccurate, and many people mistype themselves as intuitives, because picking the intuitive answer often seems more sensible.

Instead, it is more accurate to look at your dominant and auxilary function.

In your case:
Dom: Ne or Se (to me you seem more Se, but you'll have to decide for yourself. Check this out: How to tell iNtuiting from extraverted Sensing | The InterStrength Group)
Auxilary: Ti


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm quite sure that Ne is my dominant characteristic. I can't really relate to being a sensor at all... in fact, when I read up on intuition, way back after I first took the test, I thought, "finally, someone gets me." I usually score close to a hundred when I take the test, and never score outside of the 90th percentile... except on this website's MBTI, I got a 75th percentile. When I took the Cognitive Functions test, it was essentially a tie between Se and Te for lowest possible functions. You have to understand that I have learned to be more observant of my environment for several reasons. One reason is that it's necessary to draw creative inspiration from outside environments in some form. Another, is that I need to pay attention to the general environment in order to understand any situation that contains human interaction. So, if I miss key facial expressions (autism stuff again), I look at others' faces as clues to a reaction, or I listen to the exact choice of wording and try to determine possible motives. The second part comes more naturally to me: I score very high on verbal I.Q. tests. The first part is learned from experience and advice from a dear friend of mine, "Momo, you need to pay more attention!" The friend who told me that is an INTJ/ ISTJ. Another ISTJ told me about her observations of men, in a very scientific way (as though they were another species): "Guys take a little more time to react to stuff like loud noises. See, how long it took him to turn around?" That's genius. I found another one: if a guy wants to be with a woman, he'll crescent circle around her from behind. Tricks like that help me, because I can't tell very easily if someone likes me based on facial expressions, and words only say so much... and are rarely used by men.

But honestly, how could you read through this and not think that I'm an Intuitive?


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

Here is the actual cognitive test. I think the Introverted Feeling questions could have been worded better. I'm going off of the presumption that this test correlates well with Jungian definitions of these functions. 

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.23
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.69
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.62
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||| 6.77
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||| 6.58
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||| 5.22
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||| 3.25
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||| 3.01

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is low.


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

http://similarminds.com/cgi-bin/cog_jung.pl Here's another one. This site said I was an ENTP. I guess at this point, I'm just throwing-in the towel and calling it... but still, hit me up with your ideas. roud:


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

Sensation and Intuition are directly opposed. Se dominants often concentrate on what is tangible, concrete, and known. They tend to see the object as it is, at face value, and steer away from injecting too much meaning or making seemingly unfounded (in their eyes) inferences that don't seem supported by the evidence (Se/inferior Ni). Ne dominants on the other hand are always running in different directions seeing all sorts of potential in the object, but will often lose track of its more tangible and concrete qualities they began with in the process (Ne/inferior Si).

What are the types of things you often neglect going about your daily life?

These may help:

The Form of the Inferior - ESPs

http://personalitycafe.com/entp-articles/76805-recognizing-inferior-function-entp.html


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

Just to make this clear, I'm not a sensor. At all. I don't want to go through hoops and prove it, because I'm not a sensor. But I've been familiar with Myers-Briggs for ten years now, and I've never questioned the dominant N that is my personality.


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah, I predicted the trend of spotted tights + a long tee as a dress two years before it was on the cover of Vogue. I do stuff like that all the time.


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

" Extraverted Intuitive types seek confirmation of their factual basis from others," like this.


----------



## EasterInTheBatcave (Aug 18, 2012)

Momo Jojo said:


> Just to make this clear, I'm not a sensor. At all. I don't want to go through hoops and prove it, because I'm not a sensor. But I've been familiar with Myers-Briggs for ten years now, and I've never questioned the dominant N that is my personality.


If you're so sure, why are you asking us?


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Momo Jojo said:


> Just to make this clear, I'm not a sensor. At all. I don't want to go through hoops and prove it, because I'm not a sensor. But I've been familiar with Myers-Briggs for ten years now, and I've never questioned the dominant N that is my personality.


So of course the question becomes, how are you so sure you're an iNtuitive? To echo @EasterInTheBatcave, why are you asking for our opinion if you "know" your type?

I'm skeptical of this statement, that you've been studying the MBTI for 10 years. If so, then you'd be better versed in the functions and not rely so heavily on the tests to guide your pursuit of type. Also, the example you gave is more an example of Ni rather than Ne. 

Also, I think we're trying to type Momo Jojo as though she were a typical person, whereas in her OP she stated that she has autism and other things going on. So that can cloud the issue considerably--the functions probably won't be in the order that they're "supposed" to be for a usual person of the type (I speak from personal experience on this one, being on the ASD spectrum myself). I must say, though, that you're reaction to other people's input is very Fi and 



> " Extraverted Intuitive types seek confirmation of their factual basis from others," like this.




Looks like Te to me (relying on outside facts/sources in order to support your claim).


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

It is my opinion that you have inferior Ni. Also, Se is quite apparent to me. 
"When intuition appears in extroverted sensing types, they may feel overwhelmed by self-doubt, a loss of connection with their environment, and intuitive information appears fraught with danger and impending doom. In the grip in Ni, extraverted sensing types may internalize random cues from the environment and interpret them as negative possibilities."

This is sort of the impression I got when you described how your intuition manifests. It appears to me like you're an ESTP.


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

Just to clarify to some of you who sounded confused, I started this post to figure out whether I was a thinker or a feeler. I did take the cognitive functions test again, from a different source, and I got the same answers.

Let me explain how my LD works: if you met me, you wouldn't be able to tell that I had it. However, on an I.Q. test, you'd see a disparity between two scores that is twice the size of the average learning disability. For the longest time, neither I nor anyone else even knew that I had communication problems. So... it's technically considered a form of Autism, and yet I'm not someone you'd call "Autistic." It's not like there is something wrong with me, so I have to tell people what it is: I sometimes have to tell people that there's something wrong with me, so that they understand where I'm coming from: for instance, if I'm late to our coffee date by like, an hour, it's not me playing head-games with you, it's because I have literally no concept of elapsed time and get easily lost. Or if I say something, I usually mean it at literal face-value, not with hidden barbs... unless it's intentionally sarcastic (yeah, that gets confusing).

I'll consider that I might be a sensor, but I highly doubt it. I don't think that the very thing my personality is based on is my weakest trait. That doesn't add up. Functionality is basically what Myers-Briggs is about. It's not what "type" your soul is.

On this forum, you probably see one side of my personality. In person, you'd see another. I absolutely love having deep conversations about literature, philosophy, and society. I work as a coffee barista, and it bores me to tears... except for the fact that I get to interact with people, and honestly, I sometimes hate that.

I'm definitely an Enneatype 4. When I read the description of an ENFP/ENTP Enneatype 4, it sounded sort of like how an ESTP looks.


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

"The Doers"... I really don't think so, guys.:tongue:


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

Ummm, and ESTPs use Si as one of their four main functions, so they better know how to deal with it, or Jung is a _cad._


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

I probably look more like an S, because I've gotten really good at translating complex arguments into plain-speak. Otherwise, I've found, people cut me off. Most people are S, or at least live in an S world, so if you want to look like you know what you're talking about, you better say it in a way that's union-leader-ish. Intuitives, on the other hand, will often totally eat-up pseudo-intellectual _crap_. Like this book I saw at Borders (the Mecca of fake knowledge), about the psychology of a Sociopath: "1 out of every 25 people feel absolutely no retribution for their actions." Wow, I'm an idiot, I'll buy that. Because they had a scientificy, smart-sounding voice, they must be right. You can spot an Intuitive who's an idiot if they love _Nicholas Nickleby_ or _The Flies_ or Haydn's chamber music.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

2. LOL Ni : P 
5. Ti
7. Very Ti-ish 
8. Ni-related answer, I am learning towards inferior Ni 
9. Se 
10. Se with some Fe

I think you are an ESTP, like has been said. Please, satisfact my curiosity: Do you find self-expression easy? How do you express yourself?


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

To be totally honest, I think that some of my over-developed introverted functions get me into trouble sometimes. Like my Fi and Ni... I do experience a lot of anxiety and depression... they probably aren't supposed to be there. But that would make sense, because they don't go with ENTP. They do, however, go with ESTP. The problem for me is more likely the Ni than the Fi... I might be borderline F/T, but whether I'm one or the other, the Ni doesn't belong. An ENTP is Ne, Ti, Fe, Si; whereas an ENFP is Ne, Fi, Te, Si. Neither has Ni, sooo, I do need to watch out for that generating bad thoughts. I like Myers-Briggs and Enneagrams, not necessarily to identify with, but because you can actually be helped by them. For instance, I liked getting resolution that a 4 is best-off not indulging in negative emotions, but letting things go. I tend to feel like I'm obligated to care... but I'm actually better-off if I don't. This advice, ironically, strengthens Ti, and weakens Ni and Fi, which is what I probably need to do anyway.:happy:


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

I think people are easily biased by bad information. Now no one can get it out of their mind that I'm a sensor in denial... if that's how people on here will see me, I will leave. Think about it: if I were to say that you were your exact opposite Myers-Briggs, wouldn't that piss you off??? Please just go by what I say, and assume that I'm not _that_ confused. In fact, *I am not*: I simply have a close F and T, and I was wondering if there was a way to discern which side I fell on, if any. I clearly don't have some sort of identity-crisis,_ *if you've been paying attention.* _

*Back to the subject. * How do I communicate my feelings? If there is a situation that requires a heart-to-heart to conversation to get things back on-track, and I'm the one confronting the person, everything I touch gets ruined. If I compliment someone, it usually goes really well. *shrugs* I can't relate to writing about trees and flowers. I can't relate to those affirmation magnets. When I get upset, I might try to talk it out, but it takes a special person to know what to say to make my efforts beneficial. One of my friends (ENFJ) has really developed her skills in this area. I'll tell her something that made me feel really upset, and she'll be like, "No, I think that's understandable. You need to go to the mall to feel better, etc." If someone comes to me with their negative feelings, I'm good at knowing what to say to make _them_ feel better. I've only recently discovered this ability, and I'm quite pleased. :happy: I can relate someone's feelings to past experiences of mine, but I only do this in small doses, or it gets to be too much. Anyway, you learn something new about yourself every day! 

On a side-note, I think that questions about emotions and logic on these tests are really hard to answer, unless you're _super_ introspective. It would be easier to answer application questions about emotion and logic, or a reaction to a situation.


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

EasterInTheBatcave said:


> If you're so sure, why are you asking us?


 Not what I was asking about.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Momo Jojo said:


> I think people are easily biased by bad information. Now no one can get it out of their mind that I'm a sensor in denial... if that's how people on here will see me, I will leave. Think about it: if I were to say that you were your exact opposite Myers-Briggs, wouldn't that piss you off??? Please just go by what I say, and assume that I'm not _that_ confused. In fact, *I am not*: I simply have a close F and T, and I was wondering if there was a way to discern which side I fell on, if any. I clearly don't have some sort of identity-crisis,_ *if you've been paying attention.* _


LOLz 

First of all, you were the one who asked for help and people are giving to you their best insights. If you feel wronged, then you should blame the information you give. Second, I don't see any Ne on your writing. If you find it quote it to me.


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

This was on page one. 

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.23
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.69
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.62
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||| 6.77
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||| 6.58
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||| 5.22
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||| 3.25
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||| 3.01

Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is low.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is low.


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

I might just delete this whole thing. I was trying to make it nice, but it's like junior debate club.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

The tests are all "quick and dirty." You know yourself best most of the time. Whenever you do not, there is usually at least one person in your life who can set you straight when you need it.


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

I wonder how many people on here are under the age of 19.


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> The tests are all "quick and dirty." You know yourself best most of the time. Whenever you do not, there is usually at least one person in your life who can set you straight when you need it.


Best advice.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

> Now no one can get it out of their mind that I'm a sensor in denial... if that's how people on here will see me, I will leave. Think about it: if I were to say that you were your exact opposite Myers-Briggs, wouldn't that piss you off??? Please just go by what I say, and assume that I'm not _that confused._


_
Sounds like a negative Fi reaction to me. You're not hearing what you want to, so you've reacted defensively; and you're trying to project your subjective thoughts and feelings on to other people that they might not actually have.

Edit: there's a reason why so many people think you're a sensor; we're not trying to beat up on you, just trying and make you see things from another perspective. 

If you're uncomfortable with our varying perspectives from your own, go ahead and leave..._


----------



## Momo Jojo (Dec 22, 2012)

I know everyone means well, but it's patronizing to keep telling someone that your hypothesis is more likely when they've come to the conclusion from their own experience and consideration that such a hypothesis isn't a possibility. I've been open-minded about asking questions, and thoughtful about answering them as accurately as possible. You need to consider that if I didn't have the ability to step back and decide for myself who I am, this could have been really damaging. For instance, if you were a total introvert and a mob of people decided that you seemed outgoing, and then treated you like you were, what would you have? Bullying, because you would be putting stress on someone to frequently respond in social situations when they have a need to withdraw. Someone with a weaker perception of themselves might be easily convinced that their nature is contrary to what it actually is; in turn, they will think that there's something wrong with themselves when they aren't that artificial projection.

I'm not actually offended by the _idea _that I might be a sensor (even though that wasn't in my topic). I love to throw-around ideas: don't get me wrong, I'm incredibly open-minded. In fact, it takes me a long time to come to an ultimate decision on things, if I ever even get there. But once I'm there, it's a closed-book: if you want to hear my reasons for reaching a conclusion, I'll give them to you, but I have made-up my mind, and you won't be able to change it. If I say that, "heheh, okay guys I'm 99% sure that I'm _not_ a sensor, but that was an interesting perspective," I'm telling you politely that it's a closed-book. I'm not challenging you to a duel of the wits. You would have no way of knowing as much about myself as much as I do, anyway. To inquire about the possibility of something is fine. To imply that I have no idea of what I'm talking about is both unfair and baseless.

I think I'll actually leave this thread up. I really mean no hard feelings to anyone, but this is a fantastic example of when things go horribly wrong, with both MBTI and groupthink.


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

Momo Jojo said:


> I know everyone means well, but it's patronizing to keep telling someone that your hypothesis is more likely when they've come to the conclusion from their own experience and consideration that such a hypothesis isn't a possibility. I've been open-minded about asking questions, and thoughtful about answering them as accurately as possible. You need to consider that if I didn't have the ability to step back and decide for myself who I am, this could have been really damaging. For instance, if you were a total introvert and a mob of people decided that you seemed outgoing, and then treated you like you were, what would you have? Bullying, because you would be putting stress on someone to frequently respond in social situations when they have a need to withdraw. Someone with a weaker perception of themselves might be easily convinced that their nature is contrary to what it actually is; in turn, they will think that there's something wrong with themselves when they aren't that artificial projection.
> 
> I'm not actually offended by the _idea _that I might be a sensor (even though that wasn't in my topic). I love to throw-around ideas: don't get me wrong, I'm incredibly open-minded. In fact, it takes me a long time to come to an ultimate decision on things, if I ever even get there. But once I'm there, it's a closed-book: if you want to hear my reasons for reaching a conclusion, I'll give them to you, but I have made-up my mind, and you won't be able to change it. If I say that, "heheh, okay guys I'm 99% sure that I'm _not_ a sensor, but that was an interesting perspective," I'm telling you politely that it's a closed-book. I'm not challenging you to a duel of the wits. You would have no way of knowing as much about myself as much as I do, anyway. To inquire about the possibility of something is fine. To imply that I have no idea of what I'm talking about is both unfair and baseless.
> 
> I think I'll actually leave this thread up. I really mean no hard feelings to anyone, but this is a fantastic example of when things go horribly wrong, with both MBTI and groupthink.


How is this group think? For my decision i didn't even look at other responses and went with the evidence you placed yourself and I got the impression you sound quite like a sensor. Test scores are tricky and I even question the accuracy of mine. I retract my guess earlier and go to e*fp. I think your subsequent posts indicate a fi-te over ti-fe. I still think you're a sensor but if you're absolutely convinced you're a ne dom then by all means go for it. It's just that based on your responses I get the impression otherwise. 

Your suggestion that we would be offended if others would assume we're another type is based off of your subjective feelings. Some of your respondents including myself have asked others here for alternative typings with very different dominant functions. This response implies fi.

Your quoting the test results without further questioning of the accuracy implies te. You respect the validity of the tests and see it as concrete evidence. 

I won't begin to elaborate on why I personally get the impression of se over ne because you are confident of being an intuitive. Really, it's just our opinions but if you wanna accuse us of group think and of not being adults without seriously asking yourself why several strangers with nothing to gain and for the most part haven't shown any evidence toward anti-sensor or pro-intuitive bias then that's your problem, not ours.


----------



## EasterInTheBatcave (Aug 18, 2012)

Momo Jojo said:


> Not what I was asking about.


But it's what I'm asking about.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I read through this thread and I'm seeing a lot of people typing you as ESTP. I can see it to some degree, but the more I see of you, the less convinced I am that you possess a strong Ti. You're more Fi, I think.

ESFP, maybe? But one who may not be accepting herself.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Momo Jojo said:


> I know everyone means well, but it's patronizing to keep telling someone that your hypothesis is more likely when they've come to the conclusion from their own experience and consideration that such a hypothesis isn't a possibility. I've been open-minded about asking questions, and thoughtful about answering them as accurately as possible. You need to consider that if I didn't have the ability to step back and decide for myself who I am, this could have been really damaging. For instance, if you were a total introvert and a mob of people decided that you seemed outgoing, and then treated you like you were, what would you have? Bullying, because you would be putting stress on someone to frequently respond in social situations when they have a need to withdraw. Someone with a weaker perception of themselves might be easily convinced that their nature is contrary to what it actually is; in turn, they will think that there's something wrong with themselves when they aren't that artificial projection.
> 
> I'm not actually offended by the _idea _that I might be a sensor (even though that wasn't in my topic). I love to throw-around ideas: don't get me wrong, I'm incredibly open-minded. In fact, it takes me a long time to come to an ultimate decision on things, if I ever even get there. But once I'm there, it's a closed-book: if you want to hear my reasons for reaching a conclusion, I'll give them to you, but I have made-up my mind, and you won't be able to change it. If I say that, "heheh, okay guys I'm 99% sure that I'm _not_ a sensor, but that was an interesting perspective," I'm telling you politely that it's a closed-book. I'm not challenging you to a duel of the wits. You would have no way of knowing as much about myself as much as I do, anyway. To inquire about the possibility of something is fine. To imply that I have no idea of what I'm talking about is both unfair and baseless.
> 
> I think I'll actually leave this thread up. I really mean no hard feelings to anyone, but this is a fantastic example of when things go horribly wrong, with both MBTI and groupthink.



A really strong Ne can look like sensing, did I mention that?


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Momo Jojo said:


> I know everyone means well, but it's patronizing to keep telling someone that your hypothesis is more likely when they've come to the conclusion from their own experience and consideration that such a hypothesis isn't a possibility.


How have you_ not_ been patronizing throughout this thread?

We're not saying our hypotheses (plural, because multiple types have been thrown around) are more likely, we're just suggesting them as possibilities... much as you have the right to suggest your own possibilities for your own type. But also be aware that by creating a thread like this, you open yourself to scrutiny, and if you don't like what you see, you shouldn't have started the thread in the first place.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Momo Jojo said:


> I'm definitely an Enneatype 4. When I read the description of an ENFP/ENTP Enneatype 4, it sounded sort of like how an ESTP looks.


?

This seems like a good opportunity to establish how Ne you are.


----------

